

Joys of Pi: Test Server and Monitor Host for the Startup Developer - Jace_Harker
https://www.authorea.com/20746-joys-of-pi-test-server-and-monitor-host-for-the-startup-developer

======
Jace_Harker
Why would anyone want to use a Pi when they can run a test server in the cloud
instead?

